# Protein shake and cereal any good?



## Mista (Oct 19, 2006)

Has anyone tried having cereal with a shake instead of using milk?


----------



## danchubbz (Oct 20, 2006)

yes - choc whey with oats and a dash of honey - Lovely stuff.


----------



## Phred (Oct 20, 2006)

Mista said:


> Has anyone tried having cereal with a shake instead of using milk?


I use it to mix in my oatmeal.


----------

